# Welcome to SERBIA!



## grahovac (Jan 3, 2006)

Anybody wish to ride in SERBIA? Please contact me. If You expect miles of untact nature, mountains, good food, and awesome crew!


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Grahovac,
I'll be moving to Serbia in a couple of months. Where do you live? Where do you ride? What trails and bike shops would you recommend? Thanks and maybe I'll see you on a trail.


----------



## Superdude (Mar 18, 2006)

I would be very interested to see pictures of bike trails there, if you can post any.


----------



## Mal (Jul 14, 2006)

Grahovac,

I'm moving to Belgrade in a few months, whats the MTB scene like there?


----------

